# Jboss löscht Archiv nicht beim Redeployed



## d.ausstroit (28. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Unterforum. Wenn nicht, mögen die Admins meinen Beitrag entsprechend verschieben .

Ich arbeite an einer Weiterentwicklung einer Anwendung mit Eclipse Juno mit Tapestry (Apache Tapestry Home Page). Diese wird im JBoss 5.0.1 GA deployed. Da es sich um eine Weiterentwicklung handelt, kann ich keine neueren Versionen einsetzen!

Nun zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich die Anwendung nach einer Änderung neu deployen will, löscht der JBoss nicht alle Tapestry-Jars aus dem Speicher. Es wird in der Konsole ein "undeploy" angezeigt, aber es wird kein erneutes deploy durchgeführt. Wenn ich versuche die JAR's manuell zu löschen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei durch die Java-VM verwendet wird. Erst wenn ich den JBoss beende ist ein Löschen möglich. Da es sich um eine komplexe Anwendung handelt, dauert das erneute hochfahren des JBoss fast 4 Minuten.

Warum gibt der JBoss nicht alle JAR's wieder frei?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## fastjack (2. Okt 2013)

Versuche mal die benötigten Jars ins EAR zu schieben, dann wird alles redeployt.


----------



## d.ausstroit (2. Okt 2013)

Alle tapestry-Jars sind in meinem "War"-File unter WEB-INF/lib.

LG
Dirk


----------



## d.ausstroit (7. Okt 2013)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------

